# So I actually have a date



## bigchris407 (Dec 20, 2006)

I met this girl last week at my security job and she seemed cool. Right away she got my # about me getting into a club I just started working at which I figured she just wants to get into a hot club for free. She texts me and says she's feeling sick and then starts talking to me. Now for me it was like being in a dream. I mean this stuff never happens to me. So we talk a few times very briefly... I do it right b4 I start work because A that's when I feel most confident about myself and B b/c I can cut it short. I asked her yesturday if she wanted to go for a bike ride on Thursday and she said she'd let me know b/c she was supposed to do something with her friend. Anyway she calls me for the first time w/o the text and asks if I still wanted to go and we're suppoesed to go Thursday. 
Aside from feeling like a wimp for the girl asking me, I can't believe she's actually interested. It's been so long since a girl has shown real interest in me and she is really beautiful. I haven't gotten to know her yet but it's just been so long I'm not real sure I know what to do. I'm just going to be myself and relax. That's one thing I refuse to do anymore is let that stuff control me. If she doesn't like me for me then it'll be just like everyone else and I can deal with it. When I'm not myself nobody wants to talk to me anyway so what the heck. 
Anyway, it'll be nice to be around a girl again. I will do my best not to run her off this time. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

that sounds awesome man

congratulations

I wouldn't feel too bad about the woman asking the guy out, it seems to be the normal thing now....you know with equality and stuff...i'd actually prefer it if a girl asked me out


----------



## thatswet (Oct 22, 2006)

that's awesome! have fun


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah man, hope it works out for you. Whatever happens, enjoy the journey!


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

You have a great attitude, bro. Cheers to a pleasant outing her!


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

That's awesome! Hope you two have fun.


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

If a girl asked me out, I'd be jumping up and down for joy. I know a lot of other guys on here feel the same way.

This sounds really great. I hope everything works out :boogie .


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

*Re: re: So I actually have a date*



User said:


> If a girl asked me out, I'd be jumping up and down for joy. I know a lot of other guys on here feel the same way.
> 
> This sounds really great. I hope everything works out :boogie .


For sure haha, it would be a euphoric moment. You're so lucky, keep us updated!


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: So I actually have a date*



User said:


> If a girl asked me out, I'd be jumping up and down for joy. I know a lot of other guys on here feel the same way.
> 
> This sounds really great. I hope everything works out :boogie .


 :agree


----------



## bigchris407 (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the encouragement guys. It really helps. As far as what happened... well she cancelled but I think she is still interested. I talked to her today and for the first time when she said she wasn't available on Sun. instead of just curling up in a little ball and saying well here we go again, I basically told her I was very interested in seeing her and kind of got the message accross that if she was interested, that things need to happen soon b/c I hate all the phone games girls sometimes play, especially when they just stop talking to me and to my surprise she seems to still be interested. 
In the meantime however, I didn't want to do what I always do and sit around waiting for her to call b/c girls can tell if guys do that so I met another girl today. I envited her to the club I bounce at and she seemed very pleased that I talked to her. I got her number and am waiting... not very confidently... but I'm waiting for her to text me back. I've got to say trying to date is so difficult... at least for me. I wish I wes secure enough in myself to just say who cares but I do. I'm still pretty pessemistic about the whole thing b/c why should things change right, been bad at this for 26 years, why would I be ok now but I'm gonna do it anyways. I'm just tired of saying what if and if she doesn't call me... I can't think of a logical reasone she wouldn't... I'm just going to try again next time... as hard as it is. 
Again, thanx for all the support. It really helps b/c I've never had anyone really support me in much. I'll let you know what happens in a few days.[/code]


----------



## bigchris407 (Dec 20, 2006)

Ok so neither of the girls I have seen again but I think I have already talked to as many girls this year than I did in all of 2004. Man the one good thing about starting from rock bottom is there is no room for down, only up. Anyway, I'm going out tonight and WILL talk to some women. I don't care if I get rejected by all of them, I'm not doing it for them, I'm doing it for me. Colonel Sanders went to like 120 chicken stores b4 he got someone to use his recipe and look at him now. A joke but true.


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Don't give up Chris


----------



## adventurer (Nov 12, 2006)

Don't give up. Your miles ahead of me; I still can't ask girls out


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: re: So I actually have a date*



bigchris407 said:


> Colonel Sanders went to like 120 chicken stores b4 he got someone to use his recipe and look at him now. A joke but true.


Heh..I'm sorry...but, the analogy comparing dating to Colonel Sanders is just too funny. :lol

Anyway, best of luck to you. I don't think you should necessarily write off the two girls from before since it's only been a few days. But, you seem to have a great attitude and it's good you're planning on talking with other girls in the meantime.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I had one hot babe about a 7.5 in my book ask me out but I said yes and no.


----------



## falling snow (Jan 10, 2007)

...


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

keep it up brother... the dating world is largely a numbers game. 

You could also play games with girls if that's how they roll.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: re: So I actually have a date*



bigchris407 said:


> In the meantime however, I didn't want to do what I always do and sit around waiting for her to call b/c girls can tell if guys do that so I met another girl today. I envited her to the club I bounce at and she seemed very pleased that I talked to her. I got her number and am waiting... not very confidently... but I'm waiting for her to text me back. I've got to say trying to date is so difficult... at least for me.


playa playa! haha very nice move. yea, never make it seem like you are waiting around on a girl. always make it seem like you have plans even if you don't and make HER wait for YOU. it's all part of the game, and you seem to be playin it quite well. congrats.


----------

